# Horrible Separation Anxiety/Barking!



## amy624

I've had my maltese for 2 months now (he's 18 weeks), and the separation anxiety is only getting worse! Toby goes CRAZY when I leave him. Even if I just go downstairs and leave him behind the baby gate where he can't see me, he will howl until I get back. I've tried leaving him when someone else is around, but Toby will stand at the door and whine/bark until I come back. I love that my puppy is so attached to me, but the noise is out of control. I usually leave him in his crate when I'm gone for an hour or two, and I swear he barks the entire time. If I have to be gone for longer I will leave him in a closed room with the TV on and all his toys, but he scratches at the door and howls. I always leave treats and use a kong, but he has no interest in them as soon as I close the door. I will come back after 4 hours and Toby will still be howling and none of his toys will have moved. Sometimes I can hear him barking from outside my apartment before I even put the key in the door. I feel so bad when I leave him because I know he gets so upset, but I cannot spend 24/7 with him! How do I get him to understand that I will be back? Has anyone else had this problem?? What do I need to do?!?


----------



## camfan

> I've had my maltese for 2 months now (he's 18 weeks), and the separation anxiety is only getting worse! Toby goes CRAZY when I leave him. Even if I just go downstairs and leave him behind the baby gate where he can't see me, he will howl until I get back. I've tried leaving him when someone else is around, but Toby will stand at the door and whine/bark until I come back. I love that my puppy is so attached to me, but the noise is out of control. I usually leave him in his crate when I'm gone for an hour or two, and I swear he barks the entire time. If I have to be gone for longer I will leave him in a closed room with the TV on and all his toys, but he scratches at the door and howls. I always leave treats and use a kong, but he has no interest in them as soon as I close the door. I will come back after 4 hours and Toby will still be howling and none of his toys will have moved. Sometimes I can hear him barking from outside my apartment before I even put the key in the door. I feel so bad when I leave him because I know he gets so upset, but I cannot spend 24/7 with him! How do I get him to understand that I will be back? Has anyone else had this problem?? What do I need to do?!?[/B]


You can first try behavior modification techniques to help with the separation anxiety. Do a google search and you'll come up with lots of info. If it were easy to explain I'd gladly explain for you, but it's an involved process and would take me quite a while to type out and I don't know if I'd explain it all correctly.

If basic behavior modification doesn't work (and you have to give it time) he needs to be evaluated by a vet. Our vet diagnosed Ollie with separation anxiety and he is now on medication for it. The typical course is to start with 6 months, then wean off and see how they do. He's doing very well and I don't think he'll need to stay on it. Behavior mod. tech. is also recommended while on the meds. Again, this is a process that is lengthy and involved--our consultation alone with the vet/behaviorist took one hour--I'd never be able to explain it all here.

Also, your pup is young so now is the time to start with behavior modification. I'm sorry there's no quick. easy answer. For a while I was "masking" Ollie's problem by giving him a t-shirt of mine, playing music when I was gone, etc. Those things do help, but often are just putting a band-aid on the real problems that need to be trained out. And sometimes need medication.

Best of luck--I can try to help more if you need it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I copied this from a post I made to someone else:

My little Naddie is a rescue and she suffered from severe separation anxiety. We got her in September 2005. She had phobia of crate ( vet visit for the day and they said her reaction was abnormally fearful of going into the cage) and we had poor potty training issues to deal with also. 
The pooping/urinating is a result of their 'panic-attack' when left alone. This disorder is far different than just being "lonesome'..it is more of a phobia. To them it is almost a matter , in their minds, of safety and survival, they don't feel safe,secure, or self-confident on their own. It also doesn't matter if there is another person or pet..they "attach" to one person as their 'safety-net'.. and only feel safe with that one person. When that person disappears.. the panic sets in. The goal is to build up their security and self-confidence. 
It is critical there is no reprimand or punishment for any potty 'accidents' nor any destruction should that happen and it often does. That only adds to the anxiety because they can't help themselves. 
It is important to take slow steps with the separation. First by separation within the home. ( you in one room, pooch in another) for short periods. 
I first had to confine Naddie to my office, but it still was too 'closed-in' and she ate the moldings, scratched the door and dug the hardwood floors down to the bare wood. in between crying and barking. ( It was heartbreaking!) We had to confine her due to her not being potty trained.We tried the pee-pads but she simply would lay on them ; ) and just by chance found she WOULD go on newspaper. So we put pee-pads down.. then newspaper on top and worked like a charm. 
So having her use the papers ... we decided to give her full range of house and went on short outting. She did fine! She needed that open space and doors she could look out. 
We also take her for a walk before we leave...helps get rid of some energy. 
I always leave her some treats just as we go out the door..scattered about. Many use one of the food-filled toys and keeps them busy. (Naddie wasn't impressed with them. )
It is very very important to use same phrase when you leave . I always say "mama's gotto go..Naddie stay..Mama leave Naddie treats" but say it low-keyed and 'matter of fact'..and make your departure with not much fuss. 
The treats makes an association with leaving alone to a positive thing) We did that OK but when we returned we did make the mistake at first of making too much fuss upon return. Naddie was "nutzy" and we in turn were making a big fuss with her. 
I learned in reading up on separation anxiety that the return should be low key initially,so we tried that. I'd come home and I'd say " hello-Naddie in a low-key voice but didn't get down and kiss and pet and all that. I'd procede to take off my coat, put items away.. in other words wait a minute or two..going about my business..THEN I'd fuss over her. ( VERY HARD!) BUT IT WORKED! Again the idea is to re-inforce in their little heads that your going and coming is matter of fact.. that it is uneventful.. and they WILL be OK. They learn that your leaving is no big deal, and now when we come home Naddie is the "NORMAL" happy greeting. 
Hope this is helpful and you have as much success as we've had with Naddie's 'therapy'.


----------



## binniebee

Please take all the wonderful advice you get here and do your best to follow it! I had a malt that suffered from severe separation anxiety, too, but I did not have a lot of people with knowledge on how to deal with it. My vet suggested medications, but I hesitated doing that because he had some heart issues. So, we just had to live with it and so did my poor pup. After he got older and his hearing diminished a lot he settled down and slept on a blanket in the basement waiting for us to get home. He barked when we first left, but slept pretty much the day peacefully until we got home. We could not crate him because he had never been crated and caging him up only served to freak him out more. So, of course, since I got Midis I am doing things completely differently to try to avoid problems that I had with my first one.

I cannot help with advice, since I never really resolved our problem. I am just avoiding the problem with this one. Good luck, and as I said: please take all this great advice that others are giving you because I know how difficult this issue is to live with.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------

